

National Nurse Survey Shows Hospitals Still Not Prepared for U.S. Ebola Patients - oskarth
http://www.nationalnursesunited.org/press/entry/national-nurse-survey-shows-hospitals-still-not-prepared-for-us-ebola/

======
Cass
Germany's not doing any better. My hospital's Ebola preparedness plan: Someone
printed out a piece of paper with the number of the Ebola advice hotline,
underlined it in orange, and stuck it up on the Emergency Room wall.

I'm reasonably sure we don't have fluid impermeable gowns AT ALL, and while we
do have face shields in an operating room somewhere, I wouldn't want to have
to find one in a hurry.

(That said, I'm reasonably sure that our actual inofficially-official Ebola
plan is "Shut Door behind patient. Yell at people on Ebola hotline until they
agree to come and take the patient away to a hospital more prepared to deal
with this.")

~~~
maxerickson
How many beds is your hospital? Does it offer emergency care?

(I would guess any U.S. hospital with an ER has impermeable gowns and such, so
I'm just curious about the difference. I also quickly checked my intuition;
_Occupational Emergency Medicine_ seems to be a textbook that recommends them
as standard equipment for emergency rooms.)

------
ams6110
Pretty sure Dallas was the wake-up call. I would expect most other US
hospitals do not want to be the next news headline.

